# What % Scale does the 811 Use for OTA?



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Does the 811 use a 1-125% scale like the 921 or a 1-100% scale?

Perhaps I should explain why I'm asking. I'm trying to explain a major difference in signal strength readings between my 921 and 811.

My OTA readings on the 921 range from 78-116%, yet on the 811, the range is only from 78-89%. I thought that might be explained if the 811 uses a smaller scale - unfortunately, I can't tell what scale it's using, but I thought another 811 user would know.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Now don"t get mad a me now 
My 811 shows 0-125, most of sigs are at 98-115.

Bear!


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks, Bear.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

OTA scale is 0-100 on 811. On the 921 the OTA is 0-125 and on the 942 it is 0-100. I have the same effect Skates. My 811 is showing around 78 and my 921 is showing 103. Same OTA connection.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

That's great news - I was hoping that was the explanation.

Thanks for info!


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

ops,sorry,past my bed time. I missed the OTA part 
Yep. 1-100.

Bear!


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

No problem, B.P.!

I was going to mediate and offer you 112.5% each :sure:


----------

